# HDMI port sensitivity



## jpaulsme (May 1, 2008)

I just had a squirrel induced power outage. After the power was restored the HDMI port on my Vizio LCD TV isn't receiving a signal from my Dish Satellite receiver. It works on HDMI ports 2 & 3, but not on port 1 which was what the HDMI cable was plugged into. Why are the HDMI ports so sensitive when component and AV ports seem to be able to stand such outages. This isn't the first LCD TV that this has happened to. The first, a Phillips, had the same problem that was probably caused by thunderstorm activity. I used that one on port 2 until a nearby lightning strike took out the power on the TV and the satellite receiver. Everything is now plugged into surge protectors so it has to be some sort of induced current entering through the HDMI cable.

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks,
john


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

try shutting down the HDTV and unplugging the HDMI & tv power for a few secs...
then attached the HDMI and plug tv into power and turn on....


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

jpaulsme said:


> I just had a squirrel induced power outage. After the power was restored the HDMI port on my Vizio LCD TV isn't receiving a signal from my Dish Satellite receiver. It works on HDMI ports 2 & 3, but not on port 1 which was what the HDMI cable was plugged into. Why are the HDMI ports so sensitive when component and AV ports seem to be able to stand such outages. This isn't the first LCD TV that this has happened to. The first, a Phillips, had the same problem that was probably caused by thunderstorm activity. I used that one on port 2 until a nearby lightning strike took out the power on the TV and the satellite receiver. Everything is now plugged into surge protectors so it has to be some sort of induced current entering through the HDMI cable.
> 
> Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Not to burst your bubble; however both the Vizio and Philips lines are very low end manufacturers in terms of specs and quality. Their low price is very appealing to entry level consumers, but comes at a cost in terms of quality control and longevity of the set.

Most often HDMI problems come from poor solder spots or what proves to be an insufficient method of connection to the main PCB (printed circuit board). Power outages are finicky non consistent beasts by nature. They may either wipe out an entire piece of equipment, or effect it's weakest link so to speak on a particular board. It all depends on the severity of the surge/spike/brownout and the sets internal ability to defray the potential outcome possibilities. This is determined by quality of materials used when building the set as well as external factors such as surge/spike conditioners, line conditioners as well as the possibility of using both in conjuction with a UPS for best results/protection.


----------

